# Orks vs strong independent characters



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

so recently played my friend who plays Black templars. I was expecting to beat him handly, but i ended up in a draw. my main concern was that he had some character that could jump around killing my nobs and eating my boys squads like it was candy. i thought i tried everything.... lootas, cc attacks Nob bikers, but he just tore through everything thing, i couldnt do anything because he had a 2+/4+inv save and only costing 90ish points. Any help would be awesome! thank you.
(i think the guy was called an emporers champion maybe?)


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

You want pain, try going toe-to-toe with Abaddon in CC when he rolls 6 for his bonus attacks. The word you are looking for is Agony.

Anyway, I have a buddy who likes playing the sadistic special characters or decked out standrad characters in his CSM army. I have found that the AP2 pie plate from a Big Mek w/ SAG is effective at dropping them. As are mountains of lead from anything with a gun. Generally, try to knock a wound or three off of those tough CC monsters before you get the boyz stuck in. Otherwise, the pain you feel will be fairly intense.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya, emperor's champions are annoying. Just remember that that 4+ invulnerable save will fail 50% of the time, and he is only T4. A squad of boyz and a PK nob should do the trick, as long as most of the PK attacks hit.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You need old Zogwort
he's specially designed to fuck over enemy special characters


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Emperor's Chimps aren't that bad once you figure them out. Shooting them to pieces works great. THe other thing is that he has to challenge the best opponent. Place your warboss in his path now if you can get the boss in on the charge even better. THe Emp. champ will probably score two hits on the boss but the boss can unleash all of his attacks with a pk right back eliminating him as a threat.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Orks having problems killing independent charterers impossible they have some of the best melee fighters in the galaxy.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't tried using Old Zogwort yet. I contemplated using it against my CSM buddy who always fields that bast**d Abaddon. I just know that Zog would be targeted by every single round and template available to my buddy the second I said "Can turn your dude into a squig..."

And it isn't that Ork's can't kill IC's. It is how many bodies it sometimes takes that is bad.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Then clearly you just need more bodies ;-)


----------



## Gunstar (Feb 25, 2009)

more bodies ftw!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Orks have just about the strongest of the non-broken characters... chaos just has some wrong guys in there. Vs people with eternal warrior or Adamantine watsit you might struggle but most guys will be dead in 1 turn- with 4A you have something like a 45% chance of mushing them. With a normal Nob with PK you have a 60% chance of killing any T4 character with a 4+inv in the first turn... not bad for a normal champion.

Turning an enemy into a squig is just something that you've gotta do... personally its my aim to 'eat' Marneas, Pedro and Celestine with my Red Terror but squigging them sounds like a noble goal for orks.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Then clearly you just need more bodies ;-)


I have tons of bodies! And they are all green!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

30 boys with a powaklaw ought to hurt somebody, no matter WHAT Universe you come from.

Otherwise, just get a biker squad with the works.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> . Place your warboss in his path now if you can get the boss in on the charge even better.


he runs 2 guys right next to each other that do they same thing. He has at least 6 power weapon attacks before i can even attack meaning i'm dead.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Nobs. Nobs with Cybork bodies.

Burnas. Burnas with Cybork Bodies.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

acually that is a good idea. i really dont know why i havent given my warboss a cybork upgrade thanks


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Weirdboyz said:


> I haven't tried using Old Zogwort yet. I contemplated using it against my CSM buddy who always fields that bast**d Abaddon. I just know that Zog would be targeted by every single round and template available to my buddy the second I said "Can turn your dude into a squig..."
> 
> And it isn't that Ork's can't kill IC's. It is how many bodies it sometimes takes that is bad.


Stick ol' zoggy with a squad of shoota boyz and just move them up the field. He should make it no prob.

Additionally, a warboss /w warbike, power klaw, attack squig, boss pole, & cybork body comes in at only 155 points. With 6 str 10 attacks on the charge, you're going to paste whatever you point him at. I mean, he's got 3 wounds with a 4+/5(i) @ toughness 6!!! I don't know what an emp champ wields by if he's just got a crappy str of 4 then you're warboss is going to eat him for dinner.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

i think it was a str 6 power sword....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

hockeydude16 said:


> acually that is a good idea. i really dont know why i havent given my warboss a cybork upgrade thanks


=O That's the first thing to give him, regardless on a Bike or Mega Armour. With Orks, he'll strike last - PKlaw always over Uge Choppa, so you need to keep him alive - hence I like the bike - 4+ Cover Save, 4+ Armour Save, 5+ Invulnerable, T6, 3 wounds, in a squad of bikers with at least 3 PKlaws, Eavy Armour and Cybork Bodies - tough as hell, and scoring units as well. I would run 2, just to make sure. Eternal Warrior versus 13 Power Klaw attacks and 10+ Uge Choppa Attacks, not to mention shooting them to shit.

The Emperors Champion, IIRC, can be used either as the Equivalent of a Relc Blade or Power Fist, or it could just be the Relic Blade. Either way, he's not going to strike simultaneously and lose the +1 attack he gets for a Bolt Pistol (potential 5 attacks on the charge) jus so he can wound on a 2+, and risk getting 5 PKlaw attacks to the face.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

:goodpost: thanks i've tried to put some upgrades on him to make him a little better, but i'm a little crammed for points. i'll see what i can do. thanks again


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

The EC has a Power sword that gives him a str of 6 and a bolt pistol. He strikes at initiative 5 and has 4 attacks on the charge and 3 when charged (his base attack is 2). He also has a weapon skill of 6. When taken at 140pts with the accept any challenge vow he is going to hit you 3 of 4 times most of the time. His biggest weakness is that he only has 2 wounds.

He does however have to challenge any enemy IC that he assaults. Meaning if the EC attached to a crusader squad charges your warboss in a Nob mob and then get at least on of his crusaders into base contact with you warboss he has to swap models around so that the EC can go toe to toe with your warboss. Now if your warboss is not in base to base contact with any crusaders then the EC is free to attack the mob. You can focus all of your attacks on taking down the EC but you have to remember about that 20 man Crusader squad with a powerfist and alot of CCW's(That get to re-roll their failures to hit might I add if the vow is AAC) that will be fighting back.(provided they are running a footslogging Templar army).


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

well i agree a bunch of power claws or ol' zoggy will go along way. i was facing an emperors champion with my chaos sorcerer lord who had Gift of chaos and i faced a similar circumstance. but lo and behold i got the gift of chaos on him and turned him into a spawn... endlessly amusing. my Zerks then went to town on those crusaders 49 ws 5 attacks with 5 pf's was very, very mean


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The best thing you can do is lay down your evil ways as the desperado, Phil Kelly dex-using thing you are and quit the game. Spend a few months fathoming exactly how unfair it is to play orks and chalk up a game to a "Solid win" before you ever hit the table against the majority of the armies you face.

Now, when you re-enter the game, play a seldom used race(Necrons! Nobody uses Necrons!) and now reapply what you have learned through orks. You'll become a better player and person. And women will fall from your monolith like they were on fire in a condo. 


And you can't stop the emperor's champ. He's 2+/4+ with s6, rerollably swinging three times base to whap any foolish ork who gets close. We all find it adorable that your warboss, big ol warboss, comes bouncing in off his bike and decides to throw a bitchfit at the emperor's finest. We'll dedicate all our attacks at him before he'll ever get to swing(Unless you count him attacking the floor with his face.)

Honestly though, the 4+ invul can only be used in close combat. Dedicate all powerfist swings toward him(he's an ic) and hope that you crush something vital, like his pride.

Regular ork boy attacks are wasted on him, go for the squad he's inevitably with.



Giftofchaos1234 said:


> my Zerks then went to town on those crusaders 49 ws 5 attacks with 5 pf's was very, very mean


Where are you getting these numbers? Zerks have four attacks each on the charge, and the pf NEVER gets five. lol and you'd have to pass a psychic test, than roll a five for gift of chaos. This goes all simultaneous with the champ's attacks, who, dedicated at the sorceror, will probably kill him.


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

are you saying that orks are over powered? i didn't mainly pick them to have an over powered army, i just simply like the overall theme of throw some stuff together and fight something that orks illustrate. Beside that you make some good points, i have foolishly tried to attack the ec with regular boys, and it certainly didn't end well for me... 
thanks for the post.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

it just depends... I have suffered some nasty defeats with my Speed freaks and my Dakka-Boyz so far 
But also some nice successful games ... it just depends how yood your opponent is and how he has set up his list.
I found that my speedys can get deep into trouble facing other orks walking... they just have the mass to "wash" my boyz away whereas cc-weak armies fall like leaves in autumn if they cannot stop my pikkups and Battlewagons soon enough so I can charge them

about indipendent chars: I found that even a mob of 11 boyz +Nob with PK is enough... it is not the mob... but the nob with his additional 11 LPs:biggrin:
When charging he has 4 attacks S9 ignoring armour while even when being charged he has 3 at S8 which is enough for almost ever indipenden character to bring him down.
Eiter at once with instant death or slowly... and if necessary I bring in my Nobbikers 

and talking about the Champion... well how expensive is he really? 
At some point he will fall... at some point you will roll that nasty 1... it is all about the mass when it comes to Orks and even us Speedys have enough to lay down a lot of green bowels before the PK does its job


----------

